# Speak of the Devil: 5th in dark fantasy series - ON KU



## Tony Richards

Speak of the Devil: The 5th Raine's Landing Novel (The Raine's Landing Supernatural Series)

It may look like a perfectly ordinary New England town, a little larger than most. But Raine's Landing, Massachusetts, holds some very dark secrets. The real witches of Salem fled here just before the Trials of 1692, and the place has been full of magic - the good and the bad kind - ever since. And a curse hangs over the whole population ... there are so many people because nobody born here can ever leave.

It's only early February, and the town should still be in the grip of winter. But the air has turned unseasonably warm and an unexpected thaw has come. And as the snows begin to melt back, bodies start to be discovered, murdered human corpses, each with strange ritual markings carved into their flesh.

At first another serial killer is suspected, but it is not that. The markings are satanic ones. Somebody inside the town is practicing black magic of the foulest kind. Demons have been summoned, dark spells cast, doorways opened into deeper realms. And then the Landing's adepts start to be attacked.

And with his sidekick, Cassie Mallory, unable to help him, ex-cop Ross Devries is facing the toughest and most brutal fight of his entire life. Because this time, he is battling the Hordes of Hell.

PRAISE FOR THE RAINE'S LANDING NOVELS:

_"Will keep you on the edge of your seat. A definite must read for those into urban fantasy, paranormal fiction, or just a good book" - SF Revu.

"When it comes to fiction for me, characters are first and foremost the most important factor in drawing me into the story, and Mr. Richards' characters are absolutely wonderful. The action is fast and furious, with plenty of witchcraft, magic, and supernatural beings. His writing is atmospheric and spooky, once you start you will find it hard to put down" - The Monster Librarian.

"Tremendously entertaining. I thoroughly recommend this to all fans of the paranormal genre" - author Gaston Sanders.

"By weaving this fantasy into a modern setting, Richards creates something unique" - Alternative Reads.

"The action doesn't let up for a page as Richards pulls one menace out of the bag after another. Raine's Landing is a playground for (his) vibrant imagination, while the rest of us stand on the sidelines with eyes wide open at his audacity and wonder what he'll do next" - Black Static magazine.

"Just hums along, taking you at high speed to places of which you have never dreamed. Be sure to pick up this superb fantasy" - The Deepening Review Site.

"Richards is a master at suspending disbelief and combining horror, fantasy and humor in a way that will mesmerize readers from cover to cover" - Romantic Times Book Reviews, sf/fantasy section.

"A terrific author. A unique and eloquent voice" - editor John Pelan._

View the complete series. Also available in Paperback.


----------



## Shane Ward

Nice spooky cover, wish you luck on this.

Shane


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tony,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## Tony Richards

Thanks, B&A!

My long-running website, richardsreality.com, has just been completely updated. There's a better Photo Gallery, a massively expanded Art Gallery with over a dozen new paintings and drawings by M. Wayne Miller and Steve Upham, a new interview conducted by award-winning author Ed Gorman, a complete list of my available ebooks, both from major publishers and self-published, and news of my latest novels and collections.


----------



## Tony Richards

_Speak of the Devil_ is free all of today. Hurry now, while stocks last.


----------



## Tony Richards

You can also take a look at my blog, called, funnily enough, _Welcome to Raine's Landing_. The link's in my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards

I have a brand-new novel coming out in a few weeks. Meanwhile, there's this to keep you busy.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've also a new collection of short stories out very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards

Visit me on Twitter at TonyRichardsdfw -- it stands for dark fantasy writer.


----------



## Tony Richards

A terrific 2014 to all of my readers ... and to my potential ones.


----------



## Tony Richards

Hope you have a great year.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll have some new photos on my blog soon ... Malta, this time. Loved the place.


----------



## Tony Richards

Been very busy writing a new story, so I haven't done the blog as yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's up. Pleased with the pics. Use the link in my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to look.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's news up on my blog of a new book deal. Check it out using the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've yet another new novel -- a vampire epic this time -- due out in September 2014. More info about it on my blog. Meanwhile, there's this, and plenty more to keep you busy.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's more book news coming very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

The good reviews keep rolling in for this series. There's now another 5 star one for the first book.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to look.


----------



## Tony Richards

The first book in this series will be a $2.99 KDP book very soon. Just working on the formatting.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm very slightly polishing the writing too -- always the perfectionist -- so it will take a few more days.


----------



## Tony Richards

And now book #1 in the series is out on KDP.


----------



## Tony Richards

With more to follow.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Including 2 novels and a new short fiction collection from Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards

Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

More supernatural _and _detective fiction coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Including a couple of brand-new novellas.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of my self-published e-books on Kindle are at 99c for the rest of this month. Check out the full list on my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale includes 3 full-length Raine's Landing supernatural thrillers, 2 large collections, and my new haunted hotel novel.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards

Still ten days left to grab a novel or a long collection at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is almost over. Here's your last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards

Sale over, but still great value.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to give this series a proper look, check out the reviews, and so on.


----------



## Tony Richards

And another chance.


----------



## Tony Richards

There'll be a sixth book in the series sometime this year.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just finishing a new crime novel, then I'll start on it.


----------



## Tony Richards

But first things first.


----------



## Tony Richards

Wishing all my readers a terrific 2015.


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a great New Year!


----------



## Tony Richards

Hope it's the best ever.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look at Speak of the Devil.


----------



## Tony Richards

Well worth a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

2 new books are now up ... see my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another look at this novel.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm writing #6 this year.


----------



## Tony Richards

And I've a new book coming onto Kindle next month. Meanwhile, there's plenty of fiction to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards

Just finishing a new story. And then the book will be out -- a near future police thriller.


----------



## Tony Richards

That's now out. But there are also the 5 books -- so far -- in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

A new publisher is interested in picking up this entire series, so this might be one of your last chances to pick up the Raine's Landing novels for a mere $3 and change.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another last chance.


----------



## Tony Richards

And your luck's still holding out ... here's another.


----------



## Tony Richards

And yet again!


----------



## Tony Richards

And a 6th novel in the series is now in progress.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm already up to Chapter Nineteen, so start reading the earlier books and get up to speed on this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll have more new fiction on Kindle soon, including a sixth Raine's Landing supernatural thriller.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's a new Raine's Landing novel in progress right now.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm about half way through it.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of my self-published eBooks are available for minimum price through most of August. These include 3 full-length novels (one of them previously published by Eos/HarperCollins) and a huge collection of my horror stories. Price changes can take a while to filter through to Nook and Kobo, but all of my fiction is already buyable for 99c (plus any fees) on Kindle and Smashwords.


----------



## Tony Richards

They're now 99c (plus any fees) in ALL formats.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that sale is still on.


----------



## Tony Richards

All 3 of the self-published novels in this series are still on sale ... 99c for a full-length dark urban fantasy novel.


----------



## Tony Richards

This sale isn't lasting for much longer, though.


----------



## Tony Richards

In fact, the sale of my self-published eBooks is almost over.


----------



## Tony Richards

A sixth book is on the way in a couple of months. Check this series out. Read the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've extended the sale for a few days, but you're now drinking at the Last Chance Saloon.


----------



## Tony Richards

The sale is now over, but the highest price for any of my eBooks is $2.99 (plus fees) and many are permanently at minimum price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Raine's Landing book #6 is on its way.


----------



## Tony Richards

Still coming ... sheesh, a lot of work.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there's new fiction on the way to Kindle soon, including a novel.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've nearly finished it.


----------



## Tony Richards

Have a great 2016, everyone.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's a new one of these books coming soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's almost finished.


----------



## Tony Richards

A new novel's almost ready for Kindle. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards

Still working on the new novel.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's almost finished. Just a couple more weeks.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost done. It took longer than I thought.


----------



## Tony Richards

There's now a sixth Raine's Landing novel on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards

Get the whole set.


----------



## Tony Richards

6 full length supernatural thrillers.


----------



## Tony Richards

Most of them now in a brand-new, better format.


----------



## Tony Richards

I hope that you like it.


----------



## Tony Richards

I worked hard to get it right.


----------



## Tony Richards

You can read this novel por nada on Amazon Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

That is true of most of this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there are more books to come.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm working on the next one right now.


----------



## Tony Richards

Meanwhile, this one can be read for free on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

As can most of the novels in this series, including the latest one, #6.


----------



## Tony Richards

And most of my other work on Kindle, come to that.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are now 6 full-length novels in this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

With more to come. I'm not finished yet.


----------



## Tony Richards

At least 2 more novels are coming.


----------



## Tony Richards

I'll be starting work in earnest on #7 in the new year.


----------



## Tony Richards

Meanwhile, Happy Holidays to all my US readers,


----------



## Tony Richards

A very good 2017 to everyone on KBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's hoping it turns out to be a good one.


----------



## Tony Richards

A number of my full-length novels and larger collections are currently on sale on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

This full-length novel is still at sale price. Give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

You still have the chance to pick up this entire series for the sale price.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've extended this offer a little longer. Grab something while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are 6 novels in this series ... 5 on sale, the other due soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

SPEAK OF THE DEVIL is free from Friday to the end of Sunday.


----------



## Tony Richards

No longer free, but now on SPECIAL OFFER!


----------



## Tony Richards

The special offer on my Kindle eBooks is almost at an end.


----------



## Tony Richards

But you still have a few more days to take advantage of it.


----------



## Tony Richards

But no, I've now decided to extend it for a little while longer.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the offer applies especially to 5 out of 6 of the full-length novels in the Raine's Landing series.


----------



## Tony Richards

Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that's still the case.Even my new full-length crime novel -- from Cemetery Dance Publications -- is at a specially low price.


----------



## Tony Richards

-And that will continue to be the case throughout this month.


----------



## Tony Richards

All of my eBooks are currently at low prices, including my new crime novel THE TRIBE from CD Publishing.


----------



## Tony Richards

My Special Offer might be coming to a finish at the end of August. Last chance, perhaps?


----------



## Tony Richards

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on all of my eBooks into part of September.


----------



## Tony Richards

Good news. The SPECIAL OFFER on most of my eBooks is continuing.


----------



## Tony Richards

Will this offer go on into October? Why wait to find out? Get hold of a copy now at this special price.


----------



## Tony Richards

You still have a chance to get most of my eBook novels and collections at a Special Price.


----------



## Tony Richards

This series of full-length supernatural novels is still on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards

Take the opportunity to pick some of these books up while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

Yes, 4 of the 6 Raine's Landing novels -- there's a seventh on the way -- are now available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

That is a brand-new development.


----------



## Tony Richards

I've decided to keep the offer going a little longer ... until Xmas, in fact.


----------



## Tony Richards

But not longer than that. Grab some copies while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards

Okay ... I've relented for just a few days more. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Tony Richards

Wishing everyone a terrific 2018!


----------



## Tony Richards

Do more reading this year. Here is a good place to start ... take a look at the reviews for these books if you don't believe me.


----------



## Tony Richards

Pick up a full-length novel from a much published, award shortlisted author for a great price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Take a look at the full list ... and then the star-ratings for the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards

Still on offer. But not forever. Get some copies while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

This full-length novel is no longer on Special Offer, but is still available at a terrific price. Take a look at the reviews for this series.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards

Many of my shorter eBooks are still available for 99c. And the most expensive of my self-published full length novels is only $2.99.


----------



## Tony Richards

You can get this full-length novel for just 99c. Take a look at the reviews to see what a bargain you are getting.


----------



## Tony Richards

Yes, this full-length novel is still available on a 99c Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards

Plenty of my eBook are still available for 99c. Why not take advantage, readers?


----------



## Tony Richards

The same is true this week.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the Special Offer continues into June.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there are new eBooks being added to the list constantly.


----------



## Tony Richards

The special offer is still in place. Get hold of some terrific fiction while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

One of the novels in this series is free this weekend. And the rest are available on SPECIAL OFFER.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my e-books continues.


----------



## Tony Richards

Find out more about this highly-praised supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards

Book #& is on the way before much longer.


----------



## Tony Richards

Oops, I meant book number seven in this long-running series.


----------



## Tony Richards

This novel contains one of my personal favorite bad guys.


----------



## Tony Richards

He's not what he first appears to be.


----------



## Tony Richards

These novels are still on offer. Or why not buy the 5 collected ones and get a lot of reading for an even better price?


----------



## Tony Richards

I'm now up to Book 6 of this eight-book series.


----------



## Tony Richards

And book #7 is on the way sometime next year.


----------



## Tony Richards

That being this year now. And I am working on it.


----------



## Tony Richards

Meanwhile, all 6 novels in this series are on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case, good reader.


----------



## Tony Richards

Take advantage of this offer while it lasts.


----------



## Tony Richards

All the novels in this series are available in paperback or at a SPECIAL OFFER price on Kindle.


----------



## Tony Richards

And they're full-length novels with top reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer is still on. Here's your chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Find out why people love this highly imaginative series.


----------



## Tony Richards

Nearly all of my eBooks are still on Special Offer at the moment.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case, so take advantage of these special prices.


----------



## Tony Richards

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks includes full-length novels and some Huge collections.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that includes all 6 novels in this supernatural thriller series.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that is still the case ... for the moment at least.


----------



## Tony Richards

Most of the fiction included in this Special Offer first went into print from professional publishing houses.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the same is true in August. Take advantage of this Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards

The 7th novel in the series in due in the next couple of months.


----------



## Tony Richards

It's on it's way soon. Meanwhile, there are 6 earlier novels to get through.


----------



## Tony Richards

This full-length novel can now be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

Catch up with this series of well-reviewed supernatural thrillers. Book # 7 is on the way soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Witches and magic, demons and monsters, action and adventure ... it's all here.


----------



## Tony Richards

Get this full-length novel for a great price or read it on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are also paperback editions of all these novels available.


----------



## Tony Richards

This novel is now available at the Minimum Sale Price.


----------



## Tony Richards

And yes, the Sale is still on for this series of full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the Sale continues. Take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are 6 full-length novels in this series, with a 7th on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards

All 6 novels in this series are available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

You can begin reading them for free right now, or buy them for just $1.99 each.


----------



## Tony Richards

A terrific price for a full length novel, and the first two in the series were originally published  by HarperCollins US.


----------



## Tony Richards

A full-length novel at a good low price ... and take a look at the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's another chance for you to do that.


----------



## Tony Richards

Magic, action, suspense and even some humor are to be found in this series of full-length novels.


----------



## Tony Richards

And there are 2 more novels on the way.


----------



## Tony Richards

Great series ... great reviews ... here's your chance to give it a look.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all of my eBooks on Kindle are at a Special Offer Price at the moment ... including this long series.


----------



## Tony Richards

All the novels in this series are now available at a Special Offer Price.


----------



## Tony Richards

And if you're on KU, you can read them all.


----------



## Tony Richards

And the whole series can be read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards!


----------



## Tony Richards

Plenty of good reading for the New Year ... on KU or at a very easy price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Grab this chance for a very good, very affordable read.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are 6 novels in the series so far, all with good reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards

And all 6 of these full-length supernatural novels are at a very affordable price.


----------



## Tony Richards

And this entire series can be read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

6 full-length novels ... plenty of good reading for fans of supernatural and fantasy fiction.


----------



## Tony Richards

And always available to read on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## Tony Richards

6 novels in this series, with a seventh on the way real soon.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's your chance to catch up with the action.


----------



## Tony Richards

There is now a 7th novel in the Raine's Landing supernatural series ... CIRCUS OF LOST SOULS.


----------



## Tony Richards

All the novels in this series are at Sale Price and available on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

This highly praised series is ending next year with Book #8. Here's your chance to catch up.


----------



## Tony Richards

Or read the whole series on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

7 full-length supernatural thrillers, each available at a low Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards

Almost all my books on Kindle are available to read on KU. See the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards

And that includes all 7 novels in this occult thriller series.


----------



## Tony Richards

Magic, witchcraft, warlocks and demons ... all here in this supernatural series.


----------



## Tony Richards

With the eighth and last novel on the way next year. Here's your chance to catch up on the series, in eBook, paperback, or on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

A blend of magic and action-adventure.


----------



## Tony Richards

The magicians in these novels are descendants of the witches of Salem ... the REAL ones.


----------



## Tony Richards

All 7 novels in this series are available to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

They can also be purchased at a special offer price.

https://amzn.to/3CIfYpH


----------



## Tony Richards

Happy Holidays to all my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards

Here's some great fantasy reading for 2022 ... there are 7 full-length novels in this series with just one to go.


----------



## Tony Richards

Available in Kindle, as a trade paperback, or Free to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are top reviews for this series, not only from readers but from review websites too.


----------



## Tony Richards

This series was originally published by Eos/HarperCollins and then Dark Regions Press.


----------



## Tony Richards

Available on Kindle for just $2.99 ... or as a paperback or on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards

There are 7 novels so far in this series, with one more to come. Here's your chance to find out all about Raine's Landing, Mass, and its very strange inhabitants.


----------

